

Why I stopped contributing to Vundle - duggieawesome
http://gmarik.info/blog/2014/02/04/why-i-stopped-contributing-to-vundle

======
hardwaresofton
Was really hoping for "I switched to emacs".

Interesting the effects of unapproved "copies" on the OSS community though.

